# Oxygen



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm setting up a 30 gallon L and I wanted to know if a AC 300 would provide enough added water movement to keep enough oxygen in the tank? My other tank I have a powerhead and I was not planning on putting one in my 30. In the 30 is going to be a 2" possible Rhom (think it's a Rhom







).


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

should be alright i have a 30g too with a ac300.with no problems.just make sure you don't overfeed and yes its rhom


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

should be ok.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

thats plenty of filtration, you will be fine :smile:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

ll´be oK...it´s enought you´ll have no problem!


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

thePACK said:


> should be alright i have a 30g too with a ac300.with no problems.just make sure you don't overfeed and yes its rhom


I agree, more then enough. :smile:


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I figured the filtration was enough, I was not sure if there would be enough water tension to keep the Oxygen level high enough. I have used power heads before to increase the Oxygen level.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Aquamaster FIlters


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

i would add a small power head just for more movement and to make it more like a river


----------



## kuhndoggie (Feb 15, 2003)

does a fluval 404 oxygenate water?or does the water need to be exposed to air or atleast at the surface?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oxygen gets into the water by surface disruption. When the filter returns water to the tank, there should be a rippling on the water surface that causes the gas exchange.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Oxygen gets into the water by surface disruption. When the filter returns water to the tank, there should be a rippling on the water surface that causes the gas exchange.












Adding an airstone will also help.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to Equipment questions. I think that will be sufficient.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sccavee said:


> I'm setting up a 30 gallon L and I wanted to know if a AC 300 would provide enough added water movement to keep enough oxygen in the tank? My other tank I have a powerhead and I was not planning on putting one in my 30. In the 30 is going to be a 2" possible Rhom (think it's a Rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 for a 2" Rhom in a 30 gallon tank you do not need to add extra oxygen


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ýhat should be enuff for that small of a tank with out any issues. Have fun!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Both of my Rhoms are in 30 gals each with 4" bubblewand and an external filter. They seem happy with the set-up.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

My fluval creates more than enough oxygen in my tank.


----------

